# ISO Den.aemulum



## iwillard (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy all,

Desperately searching for Den.aemulum (US), anyone can direct me to a source for a plant,seedling or seeds?

Thank you!


----------



## Stone (Nov 23, 2013)

iwillard said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Desperately searching for Den.aemulum (US), anyone can direct me to a source for a plant,seedling or seeds?
> 
> Thank you!



I can send you some seeds next (my) spring. around September...ish.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2013)

No idea.  welcome to the forum.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 23, 2013)

iwillard said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> Desperately searching for Den.aemulum (US), anyone can direct me to a source for a plant,seedling or seeds?
> 
> Thank you!



the photo on Jay's internet orchid encyclopedia is of Marni Turkel's plant. She may have a piece for sale. I think she has a web presence as Stonybrook Orchids. or just google her name. Another resource might be Andys Orchids. He may have one not published on his webpage. And in Santa Barbara either the Santa Barbara Orchid Estate or Cal-Orchid may have one or have contact with DUNO - Down Under Native Orchids - who may have a source.


----------



## iwillard (Nov 23, 2013)

Stone said:


> I can send you some seeds next (my) spring. around September...ish.



Stone,

You are too kind and I'm not worthy.. I have been searching for it for so long,waiting for September...ish is almost today.
Thank you so very much.


----------



## iwillard (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome NYEric. Been lurking for about a year,finally decided to register and learn all I can.

Mormodes,

I am on Ms.Turkel's facebook page and also checking on her flasks,nothing shows up under Den.aemulum. Troy Meyers shows the last flasks sold back in '06 I believe. SBOE does not have any leads,neither Matt Chen (Ten Shin Orchids). I also wrote to couple of OZ orchid growers,they have the plants but no permit to import. I will wait for Stone's offer and send them on to Meyers Conservatory.

I don't know why I got my head wrapped into aemulum except it is a very pretty or it could be that,it is unavailable. I suppose it's a woman thing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk, iwillard. Where are you from? The US?


----------



## iwillard (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you, SlipperFan. US,south central PA.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2013)

iwillard said:


> Thank you, SlipperFan. US,south central PA.


Pretty country!
Have you tried Erich Michel Orchids, or Andy's Orchids? This is something they might carry.


----------



## iwillard (Nov 25, 2013)

Pretty in spring and summer,then it's all downhill! We get snow/ice,rain/ice,ice and then some more ice. Beginning around December,I will strap cleats on my boots and may or may not come off until March...yikes..

Looked at Erich Michel's site and nothing listed under Den.or misc.pages and Andy's don't have it. Hopefully Stone's aemulum will decide to be nice to him and present him with few viable seeds.
I have not giving up finding one yet,wrote to Troy thinking he may be able to trace his last flasks and see if they are willing to part with a tiny division.
Dean from paphinessorchids is out looking out for one,he managed to find me Den.wexillarius division and many others in my list of "must have".


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2013)

Very often, vendors may have things they don't list on their websites because they have too few, or some other logistical reason. A phone call may be a good idea.


----------



## iwillard (Nov 25, 2013)

You are right,Dot! 

I will write and ask Ms.Turkel.


----------

